
Why a Personal Brand Is Necessary for Today’s Developer - reubensandwich
https://builttoadapt.io/why-a-personal-brand-is-necessary-for-todays-developer-f0f18bfaa033
======
Boothroid
It's hateful trends like this that make want me to leave tech for ever.

